# Feeding sword fry, and what kind of swords?



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I have two questions... Can I feed my sword fry betta pellets? I have a big plastic thing of betta pellets that I don't use because they sink, so I was wondering if I could crush the pellets and feed them to the babies?

Also, what does pineapple sword x red sword make?

Thanks!
Zoe


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Try it and see if they eat them.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

the betta pellets will prob. work if you can get m' small enough

hmm? pineapple and red= reddish orange swordtails =l) you will most likely get some red swordtails, and some pineapple swords. then a little bit of both


----------

